# Audi: Makings of a Record-Breaking Year



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

We've published the first (of two) part of a report filed by contributor Melissa Knight where she dissects the record year Audi of America has just completed. In her pair of articles Melissa goes behind the scenes to train just as an Audi brand specialist would and then later reviews three key executives at Audi of America to get their take on the overall business, marketing and marketing through social media. Check out Part 1 after the jump. 

* Full Story *


----------



## darkop (Jun 25, 2009)

Nice write up G! Glad that it was finally confirmed all that hype around Porsche intruding Audi R&D had been nothing but rubbish! :screwy:
:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

The story is by Melissa Knight BTW. Thanks.


----------

